# Beauty treatments and cosmetic procedures



## Wren (Nov 5, 2022)

If money were no object, is there a beauty treatment or cosmetic procedure you would have ? 

My hair is very short  and I would try extensions just to lengthen it a little, but apart from that nothing else, I’d never have  Botox or fillers, good luck to people that do but it’s not for me


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

If money were no object, I hesitantly might try that procedure to remove my little
chin/neck gobble. Probably though I would back out at the last minutes thinking;
"Nope, something will go wrong".


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2022)

Getting the "marionette lines" .. can camouflage them, but, they will get deeper


----------



## Wren (Nov 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Getting the "marionette lines" .. can camouflage them, but, they will get deeper


I have them Pinky and use this at night, it won’t get rid of them but has definitely softened them after a few weeks


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2022)

Wren said:


> I have them Pinky and use this at night, it won’t get rid of them but has definitely softened them after a few weeks
> View attachment 248629


Who would have thought that ordinary Vaseline would work? I will try it! 
Thank you, Wren


----------



## Wren (Nov 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Who would have thought that ordinary Vaseline would work? I will try it!
> Thank you, Wren


It’s the Aloe Vera Vaseline that was recommended to me Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2022)

Wren said:


> It’s the Aloe Vera Vaseline that was recommended to me Pinky


Ah .. did not notice that at first glance. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 5, 2022)

No. Everything has its drawbacks.

My hair breaks off, and I've thought about a wig or hairpiece. I'd like a nice tidy bun, but I've only seen "messy buns." My hair is already messy, so no thanks.

I think I'd hate having the extra weight on my head anyway. So I grow my hair just long enough that I can pull it back neatly into a no-bun.

Sometimes I wear a baseball cap or winter hat. Much cheaper and better than a wig, in many ways. In my opinion.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 5, 2022)

Wren said:


> If money were no object, is there a beauty treatment or cosmetic procedure you would have ?


None


----------



## Right Now (Nov 5, 2022)

No other except for the moisturizers twice a day.  I'll age along with everyone else, and learn to accept whatever comes.
And believe me, it's coming!


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2022)

Money no object?  In that case, my own mother wouldn't recognize me when I was finished.....


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2022)

Hair implants.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Getting the "marionette lines" .. can camouflage them, but, they will get deeper





Wren said:


> I have them Pinky and use this at night, it won’t get rid of them but has definitely softened them after a few weeks


My mom used lard. When we moved to the city, the grocery stores didn't carry lard, so she switched to shortening...you know, Crisco (because she read that's what Elizabeth Taylor used). Mom also dunked her face in a sink of iced water every morning. Icy face-dunk in the morning, work in the lard every night. She used the lard/shortening as a nightly hand cream, too, and then put on a pair of gloves.

It might have been that, or it might have been good genes, but my mom's face was virtually wrinkle-free til she died at 86.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 5, 2022)

I would have a procedure done so my ears wouldn’t protrude as much.
Not a big surgery…..snip some cartilage, pull some skin back……kinda like a face lift…..when done, ears don’t stick out as much.
You know what…..I’m not too old to have it done……but considered cosmetic surgery……so, it would cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2022)

MickaC said:


> I would have a procedure done so my ears wouldn’t protrude as much.
> Not a big surgery…..snip some cartilage, pull some skin back……kinda like a face lift…..when done, ears don’t stick out as much.
> You know what…..I’m not too old to have it done……but considered cosmetic surgery……so, it would cost a pretty penny.


Look it up. I bet it's not as pretty a penny as you think.
I don't know about Canada, but in California (and maybe other states), if you pay cash, doctors will charge as much as 50% less. They'll negotiate.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2022)

Speaking of cosmetic surgery, I was watching a Hallmark Christmas movie last night and could not finish watching it due to Marlowe Thomas' ~ nose.  I've read that she has had cosmetic surgery on nose a couple of times.   Why?   I'm sure it was ok prior to the surgeries.  It looks more like a Michael Jackson nose .... now.  I'm not being mean, I don't think she needed cosmetic surgery to begin with.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2022)

Honestly, I wouldn't know where to start. I asked my husband what he thought and he said
"Please don't change anything, when I look at you I still see the 15yr old girl I fell in love with." Then I said Oh Wait I just remembered you need an eye exam.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Speaking of cosmetic surgery, I was watching a Hallmark Christmas movie last night and could not finish watching it due to Marlowe Thomas' ~ nose.  I've read that she has had cosmetic surgery on nose a couple of times.   Why?   I'm sure it was ok prior to the surgeries.  It looks more like a Michael Jackson nose .... now.  I'm not being mean, I don't think she needed cosmetic surgery to begin with.


I so much enjoyed Marlowe Thomas but have not seen her in the Hallmark Christmas movie yet, I 
hope it shows on my Hallmark channel sometime soon again ~


----------



## timoc (Nov 7, 2022)

I once thought of having work done on my mug, but all that hammering and chiselling would have given me a headache.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2022)

timoc said:


> I once thought of having work done on my mug, but all that hammering and chiselling would have given me a headache.


If I was to get my nose chiseled,  I'd have two nostrils only.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2022)

I'd like a breast lift. Not an augmentation, as I am relatively happy with the size.  I am not, however, happy with the location, which is nearer the Equator than I like.  I'd be content with the Midwest, perhaps Chicago.

Unfortunately, they tell me all the hydraulic cranes are booked until 2024.....


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Speaking of cosmetic surgery, I was watching a Hallmark Christmas movie last night and could not finish watching it due to Marlowe Thomas' ~ nose.  I've read that she has had cosmetic surgery on nose a couple of times.   Why?   I'm sure it was ok prior to the surgeries.  It looks more like a Michael Jackson nose .... now.  I'm not being mean, I don't think she needed cosmetic surgery to begin with.


I haven't seen that particular Hallmark movie yet, but I've read others comments on her facial/cosmetic procedures, and how they didn't feel it was her best look.  Like they majorly screwed up.

I feel as you do, in that she never seemed to need any cosmetic procedures, she looks lovely just the way she is/was.

eta:  oh nose.......


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 7, 2022)

May be just a little botox....to remove some of these lines on my face.

Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with what I've got for being 69 yrs old.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 7, 2022)

I've decided not to mess with perfection.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 7, 2022)

Marlo Thomas's father was Danny Thomas. When I was young, "a Danny Thomas nose" meant a big nose. 

Maybe her nose grew too big for her liking. I think she looks okay, compared to some other celebs her age who've had their noses done.

My nose has grown bigger over the years, but I don't care because it started out small.


----------



## Bella (Nov 7, 2022)

*"If money were no object, is there a beauty treatment or cosmetic procedure you would have?"*

Nothing. I hate the whole idea of it, and often the execution is less than attractive. So many movie stars and celebrities have gone under the knife so many times that they don't even look like themselves. It looks like what it is, artificial. Some of them look grotesque. We're supposed to get old. Dear Lord, let it be.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 7, 2022)

Here is a pic to let you know the difference.  She's had brow lifts, face fillers, neck fillers, boob jobs, but if it makes her feel younger, and more presentable on film, well....it's her choice.  She's still a pretty lady,  Not for me, though.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 7, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> May be just a little botox....to remove some of these lines on my face.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with what I've got for being 69 yrs old.


I have to get botox due to migraines.  They do the sides of my scalp, the back of scalp, all across my shoulders.  They do my forehead and the little area in between my eyes.  All these areas are wrinkle free but sure makes me look funny, the rest of my face is a road map!! LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2022)

Being a Black woman, I lucked out in the skin department. Although I do not have wrinkles, I always say my smile is my face lift. People can't believe I'm 75 years old. I use Nubian Heritage Mango Butter, a very rich lotion, from head to foot. Ya know as we age, we have that neck thing going on and I also have some dimpling on the sides of my chin. But none of these things are serious enough to cause me to go under the knife or use botox (*botulism toxin*..doesn't that sound inviting?!)


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Speaking of cosmetic surgery, I was watching a Hallmark Christmas movie last night and could not finish watching it due to Marlowe Thomas' ~ nose.  I've read that she has had cosmetic surgery on nose a couple of times.   Why?   I'm sure it was ok prior to the surgeries.  It looks more like a Michael Jackson nose .... now.  I'm not being mean, I don't think she needed cosmetic surgery to begin with.


I see her occasionally on commercials for St. Judes and also notice her nose.  With all the surgery, she looks very "skeletonized".  Too much.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 7, 2022)

_There’s risk to all surgeries so no I wouldn’t do it. _


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I see her occasionally on commercials for St. Judes and also notice her nose.  With all the surgery, she looks very "skeletonized".  Too much.
> 
> View attachment 249018


I agree! Some plastic surgeries should not have been performed!


----------



## Trish (Nov 8, 2022)

I wouldn't have any cosmetic procedures which involve surgery or stuff being injected.  I like skincare products which I use regularly and I might try a professional facial but, what puts me off is that I had a "professional" manicure once and to be honest, I would have been better off saving the money and doing it myself - it was not good


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 8, 2022)

Regarding beauty treatments- just my opinion, but if you’re not willing to use sun screen every single day you’re wasting time and money on any skin treatment. There are so many good moisturizers with SPF available nowadays.

I’ve had good luck with vitamin C skin products on sun damaged spots. With vitamin C you need to be careful of the quality you buy and willing to pay a little more. The way it is packaged is important. It oxidizes quickly and looses effectiveness. Basically, if you can open the jar and stick your finger in the cream it is not going to be a very effective treatment.

And as with all skin treatments, consistent use is key.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 8, 2022)

I put nothing on my skin, except water. Any "products" (including sunscreen) just mess me up. I had a sun allergy for a few years, and the dermatologist said not to use sunscreen. 

In sunny weather I wear a baseball cap. In extreme conditions (e.g., when I took sailing lessons) I used coconut oil as sun protection. It worked fine.


----------



## Bella (Nov 8, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Regarding beauty treatments- just my opinion, but if you’re not willing to use sun screen every single day you’re wasting time and money on any skin treatment. There are so many good moisturizers with SPF available nowadays.
> 
> *I’ve had good luck with vitamin C skin products on sun damaged spots. With vitamin C you need to be careful of the quality you buy and willing to pay a little more. The way it is packaged is important. It oxidizes quickly and looses effectiveness. Basically, if you can open the jar and stick your finger in the cream it is not going to be a very effective treatment.*
> 
> And as with all skin treatments, consistent use is key.


Vitamin C serum is terrific for aging skin. It's scientifically proven to repair sun damage and promote new collagen production. So why isn't it in every beauty cream? ... because it has a short shelf life, making it financially unfeasible to use in commercial products. It has to be mixed fresh, have a pH of 4 or below, and a batch of 30 ml or so needs to be used up within 10 days to 2 weeks. You can use it from head to toe.

If anyone wants the kitchen-friendly recipe, let me know, and I'll post it here.


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2022)

Bella said:


> If anyone wants the kitchen-friendly recipe, let me know, and I'll post it here.


Please, I’d be interested.


----------



## Bella (Nov 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> *Please, I’d be interested.*



Vitamin C Serum:

1 tsp L-ascorbic acid powder (vitamin C)
2 tsp water
2 tsp of either food-grade vegetable glycerin(e), or more water, or some combination thereof, depending on skin type. (in other words, 4 tsp total volume of water and/or glycerin) Glycerine helps the serum spread out and stick to the skin a little better, but if you feel it's too sticky for you, you can use less and just add a little more water to reach the total volume, or you can skip it or just add one drop of glycerin.
Mix in a shot glass or small cup and keep in the fridge for up to a week.       
I've used a spray bottle before, but right now I just have it in a little plastic bottle with a lid, and dip my fingers in it and rub it on.

It's an acid, so it may sting just a little on the face, or small cuts or insect bites or kitten scratches.

Since it is so cheap to make the serum at home, apply it all over your body. Rub it around as you spray and apply just enough to wet the skin. Also, make sure all the vitamin C crystals dissolve or it could clog up the sprayer. It can be hard to get it into solution. I usually put mine in a jar and use my hand blender to help dissolve it. It helps to add the glycerine_ after_ first dissolving the Vitamin C powder in water. 

You should wait 30 minutes after applying the serum if you want to apply any other creams or lotions. It's mostly about allowing the vitamin C to penetrate down to the living cells of the skin (the top of your skin is dead cells, even after exfoliating). The reason to wait is because putting other products on the skin will dilute it and change the pH. One study showed that the skin became saturated with vitamin C after 3 days, and levels stayed high for 4 days. This suggests that you don't have to use it every day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2022)

I have a broken blood vessel on my forehead and I'm getting tired of it.  It's a red patch.  I put makeup over it at times.  I might be able to get it removed and my insurance pay.  I don't know.  Then there's the turkey neck and so on and so forth.  If money were no object maybe.  I wouldn't want to be one of those with a botched surgery tho.


----------



## Jules (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks, @Bella.  I’m going to try it.


----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

I'd get one of those super facials like some of the ASMR videos I watch on YouTube. I'd have to be comfortable with the practitioner though.  This video is relaxing to watch and the woman seems very nice though you never hear a word from her on the video. I'd go there.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 13, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't know where to start. I asked my husband what he thought and he said
> "Please don't change anything, when I look at you I still see the 15yr old girl I fell in love with." Then I said Oh Wait I just remembered you need an eye exam.


Those are the EXACT words my husband says to me! And I say exactly that back to him lol.


----------



## Devi (Nov 13, 2022)

While I wish I still looked like I'm 19 or so, my husband says, "What's wrong with growing old together?". Yes, he's a keeper.


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2022)

Marlo Thomas had a nose too large for an aspiring actress. I think that's why she had a few surgeries on it.



I think she's just aging and her face has lost volume and makes her nose look different. Don't you?


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

No changes, don't like how I look now but don't think surgery would help either. I do use a moisturizing lotion after I shave though. Or I thought I did till a friend pointed out to me one day that the bottle of moisturizing lotion on my bathroom counter was in fact hair conditioner.


----------

